# how to extract vBIOS for 960M - BIOS reading not supported for this device



## iAchilles (Mar 18, 2016)

hi guys,

got a lenovo y50-70 with a gtx 960M
read few topics about this issue, few said it's bcoz of vbios being integrated within bios, which i'm not sure if it is the case for my laptop.

so i just wanted to know what is the ultimate solution for extracting video BIOS ? or even there is one?

i want use it to change few things and value in my GPU


i would be really grateful and appreciated


----------



## iAchilles (Mar 20, 2016)

ANY BODY  ????


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 20, 2016)

You can try using nvflash yourself, using the command line, from our downloads section.


----------



## iAchilles (Mar 20, 2016)

W1zzard said:


> You can try using nvflash yourself, using the command line, from our downloads section.


thx sir for ur reply, tried it, but wasnt helpful
although i'm not sure if i used it properly since i'm kinda a amateur in these stuff
i would be really grateful if u could help me to extract my video bios


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Mar 20, 2016)

iAchilles said:


> thx sir for ur reply, tried it, but wasnt helpful
> although i'm not sure if i used it properly since i'm kinda a amateur in these stuff
> i would be really grateful if u could help me to extract my video bios



First of all, why do you want to change it and what do you want to change? Ask this to yourself: Is it worth the risk of bricking my shinny new laptop?


----------



## Mr.Scott (Mar 20, 2016)

Always a good thing to have all the information.
This will help TPU members help you and not waste their time.
http://www.overclockers.com/forums/...a-Inspector-BIOS-Unlocked?highlight=iachilles


----------



## iAchilles (Mar 20, 2016)

uuuaaaaaa said:


> First of all, why do you want to change it and what do you want to change? Ask this to yourself: Is it worth the risk of bricking my shinny new laptop?


i just want to change the power limit a bit to avoid throttling. i know the risk and im gonna proceed with caution 
do u know how to extract?


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Mar 20, 2016)

iAchilles said:


> i just want to change the power limit a bit to avoid throttling. i know the risk and im gonna proceed with caution
> do u know how to extract?



No idea, never played around with vbios of laptops... I mostly played with the bios of older cards, back in the days...


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 20, 2016)

RMA it if it keeps throttling and if you can't play games with it.


----------



## iAchilles (Mar 20, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> RMA it if it keeps throttling and if you can't play games with it.


do can, but wanted to do some slight OC which i need to extract vBIOS


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 20, 2016)

iAchilles said:


> do can, but wanted to do some slight OC which i need to extract vBIOS


I do not recommend overclocking a videocard of a laptop, what are your GPU load temps?
Why did you not buy a laptop with a more powerful card/better cooling in the first place?


----------



## iAchilles (Mar 20, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> I do not recommend overclocking a videocard of a laptop, what are your GPU load temps?
> Why did you not buy a laptop with a more powerful card/better cooling in the first place?


bad choice - getting bad recommendation
near 70c - worst case 75c
gpu hit its power limit sometimes and gpu offset clock base is set to +135 and cant get more offset


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 20, 2016)

Have a look at this post at TI forums:  lenovo y50-70 860M (4GB) overclock  <--  Ferkosza, over there says:





> I have used Intel's Firmware Programming Tool for Windows (fptw64.exe) to read my BIOS on my Lenovo Y50-70 w/ 960M.


 and tells how to do it.

And, maybe, someone there can mod the vBIOS for you, too.

Don't get upset if you brick the thing.
Goodluck.


----------

